# computer virus



## Deucemoi (Feb 11, 2017)

Computer infecting programs come in various forms from trojans that masquarade, worms that work their way through other programs. Some programs are written in such a way that they change the memory settings, these are tsr (terminate and stay resident) They report to the operating system that there is less memory than what is available. They wait until some event is triggered before activating, i.e friday the 13th or some other specified event.

There are two ways to restart your computer. A warm reboot only restarts the main operating system without a complete shutdown thus allowing memory to remain as before. A cold reboot requires the computer to be shutdown completely before restarting thus memory is wiped clean. A cold reboot is the only way to be sure any tsr type programs are cleaned from your computer. 

After an internet session I always run a hard drive cleaner then turn off my computer to ensure there are no programs remaining in memory. Allow at least 12 seconds before restarting your machine.


----------



## jnos (Feb 11, 2017)

IMO, the best antivirus/malware/etc program is Advanced System Care Ultimate. I've used it (or Pro version) for years. I also have their mobile apps on my phone and tablet. Worth the small yearly cost.


----------

